# Desi Entertainment > Bollywood Unlimited >  Amitabh congratulates shahrukh on 400,00 twitter followers

## shahzaibpki

Amitabh congratulates shahrukh on 400,00 twitter followers




> Bollywood megastar Amitabh Bachchan, who joined Twitter a few days ago, congratulated actor Shah Rukh Khan for having as many as 400,000 followers on the microblogging site.
> Congrats!! you crossed 400,000 meri gaadi thoda dheeli chal rahi hai (Im at a slower pace at the moment), the 67-year-old posted on his Twitter page. 
> Amitabh, who has become a regular on the site now, presently has 98,228 followers. While he writes on his Twitter page couple of times during the day, he also has a blog, a voice blog and a mobile blog. 
> Amitabhs son Abhishek too has an account on Twitter.

----------

